# are macs worth the money



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

need a new computer and a few people are saying to dpend a bit more and get a mac.what do people think? what experience do u have?


----------



## Baggsy (Apr 7, 2010)

Iv been using Mac for about 5 years now and i would personally say i prefer them a lot more than PC in fact now i cant stand using PC they just seem slow and weak lol They do however take sometime getting used to after using PC, but your soon get the hang of it


----------



## Happytoes (Jun 7, 2011)

Think of it this way, Would you buy the Aston Martin or the Austin if you had the choice, Mac's are an invest ment more then anything. Go down to any store that sells them have a play on one. Then you will see what the ultimate upgrade is.


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

Depends on what you want. if you like messing about, then a windows or other more customizable system would be best.

My windows laptop died over a year ago leaving me with lots of editing and nothing to do it with...so I finally opened my mind to it and had a play in a shop. I still use a pc at times, but for the important stuff I use my mac. I couldnt go back

yes, I know that when I say "I use a mac" people think "what a wanker" lol. but oh well :-D

people always say macs are expensive and cost more than pcs, but they normally compare cheap laptops to expensive macs. I have had a few issues with my mac, but compared to the 10000000s of pains I had using pcs....Im happy


----------



## rabiddog (Jun 1, 2011)

Got to disagree there. Macs are overpriced, under specced, low end processing power pieces of equipment.

For the same amount of cash, you can get a much more powerful pc.

Macs are only good for art people.


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

got to disagree with you there rabiddog  they are at the end of the day, a tool to get a job done.

not just creatives use them, quite alot of the scientific community are using apple products now. like I said when I used PCs, problems would just happen, dont get that with my mac so it has my vote.

I know your comment was a trolling one, so no worrys


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

These threads can quickly erupt into huge slagging matches, but I use PC's for all my work. Design, rendering, websites, etc.

In my experience I get the same performance on a lot smaller budget with a PC. The monitors on a Mac are "sharp" in respect to a standard monitor but noticeably unresponsive as they are quite slow. So I use better monitors on my pc for design work.

Its all gonna depend on what u use it for and ur budget


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Yep, depends on what you want it for and how deep your pockets are. I always just feel that a high end Mac will not be as good as the VERY high end PC you would have got for the same cash.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

SanshouMatt said:


> Yep, depends on what you want it for and how deep your pockets are. I always just feel that a high end Mac will not be as good as the VERY high end PC you would have got for the same cash.


True story exactly,

I would say Mac is like the lazy mans design benchmark system.

People will feed you the spiel of the architecture difference etc but in reality most of the people who have macs buy it based on the aesthetics value (as they look bad ass) but don't use them to full potential anyway.

If you are buying a cheap system get a PC, if you are buying a top end system for 3D rendering then get a xeon power PC, Anything in the middle to go on a middle class penthouse suite get a Mac


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

like I said above, both are just tools. if it does the job with no worrys then THAT is the best machine. if you are going on forums and playing card games, neither is going to cry about that level of workload.

For years I poo'pood macs, because I dont know...same arguments above I suppose but once I start using them I honestly dont think I could go back. It does the job for me, be it watching movies or running aperture to edit my photos. It takes up such a small footprint on my desk and any issues are resolved quickly. The amount of times I have almost thrown my old windows laptop thru an actual window...lol. I dont regret going with apple and I think Ill stay here tbh.

most people who get into arguments about this dont need more processing power than a 1980s casio calculator tbh.


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

ask me 2 years ago and I would agree maybe, ask me now and you are right, the choice is obvious. the Imac for sure.

and how is producing something and selling it to an interested party not a job/career? thats like saying pro-fighters are just messing about, that they dont really work because they dont really do anything of worth.

back to the mac/pc, not worth argueing about. its a choice. I wouldnt spend Â£1650 on building a pc, but thats just me. I like the OS and way it works, I mostly just use apple aperture now and it works fine on here 

but back to my loudest point...just a tool, non of us are right or wrong..just an opinion. I agree with what the above said, go to a mac shop and have a play and chat with the assistants.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

rabiddog said:


> Got to disagree with you about me trolling matt.
> 
> If i had been trolling, I would not have justified my reasons.
> 
> ...


lol dude pentium 4? what decade are you living in?

Using the term "Art" is a bit retarded to be fair, the whole industry is very complex and is divided into many different skill sets, talents and abilities. Your average jo who says they are an "artist" normally spends their time with dot to dot books and paint by numbers. There is a whole industry of 3D modelers, renders, graphic designers, fashion designers, architectural designers, illustrators, the list is endless. So there is defo career opportunities with good wages to be earned for people actually working in the industry.

Just to clarify again PCs are as good if not better at working on these types of work, the stereotype of macs being for designers has long gone.


----------



## Smithman (Jun 16, 2011)

i think if i had the money I would go for a Mac, but personally I would rather keep a bit of money back for something else and PCs suit me down to the ground, as all i need it for is internet and word processing.


----------



## rabiddog (Jun 1, 2011)

Bah lol I wrote a whole entry here but then deleted it.

No need to reply I guess as it seems I riled you lot up already  .

In any case, since you agree with my point about pcs over macs anyway Razorstorm, the rest is ireelevant.

As for art subjects, go for it, I love art  .


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

the forum emailed your original email, cant win with trolls/keyboard warriors so I extend the olive branch  money is VERY important and I respect you as my superior because you make more money, it makes you all important and I cry at night because I havnt got 1000000s in the bank ;-)

regards

matt "ending this discussion because it is going nowhere" hyde


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

ps, one person chooses to use a pc for their design work, so that makes them best of all? lol. you should totally work in politics! ok now I am finishing :-D


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

My vote would be no.

For the same money you can get a significantly more powerful PC which offers you endlessley more options in terms of upgrade potential, software and support.

I also dislike apple and their business practises. They way they lock people into using just their hardware/software by portraying the misguided believe that it's somehow 'better' hinders progress and limits user choice.

L


----------



## rabiddog (Jun 1, 2011)

In an effort to be more pleasant, I have removed all previous posts and will simply talk about the PC vs Mac thing.

Pc > Mac

Reasons:

Higher Spec at same price

Not locked into only using apple products thus competition results in cheaper software too.


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

again, its totally a personal choice, not a right or wrong answer. ask 1000 people and you will get 1000 opinions(small portion of those will contain facts). Im not locked into using apple products, I prefere too. Apple aperture and adobe lightroom are very similar but aperture was part of the reason I jumped ship  same goes for the OS, its(to me,my opinion) a better OS as it works with no messing about. I think I had one crash in 1.5 year now, compared to windows...but like I said, its a choice  but yes, best to be pleasant.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks for all the responses. didnt know it was such a contentious subject!


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Rodders said:


> thanks for all the responses. didnt know it was such a contentious subject!


its nearly as bitchy as Xbox360 Vs PS3


----------



## Smithman (Jun 16, 2011)

just dont mention the M word!


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

Thats not a bitchy topic mate, its easy....xboxs are better ;-)


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

photographymatt said:


> Thats not a bitchy topic mate, its easy....xboxs are better ;-)


true story!


----------



## Smithman (Jun 16, 2011)

there's only one way to find out...FIGHT!!!


----------



## the.zilla (Jul 7, 2011)

I would definitely say get a Mac, they are more expesive but well worth it!


----------

